# Rules for changing jobs different for Bachelor vs Master degree holders?



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Hello fellow Expats,

I Googled 'changing jobs in Dubai'. First hit article said if you have NOC from employer then:

"In terms of your eligibility to change jobs once you have this NOC, it depends on the level to which you have been educated. If you’ve never been to college or university and therefore have no qualifying tertiary education you can only change jobs once. Those who have a graduate level degree can move only twice, and it is only those who have a masters or a PhD who can effectively change their job in Dubai as often as they like"

Is this true? Different rules for Bachelor vs Master degree holder? 

Do the current Dubai rules require NOC? i think i heard that rule was relaxed recently?

In order to plan my job hunt strategy.....i need to fullly understand the rules to change jobs in UAE. Any help will be greatly appreciated.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

Is this information correct? 

"There is nothing called NOC existing. If you complete two years you can move. If you have not completed two years, then there are only two choices for you to move easily. 1. free zone or government company. 2. Your new salary depending on your degree...eg. if you have a bachelors or masters degree your new company should offer you Dh12k then your ban is not applicable"


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> Is this information correct?
> 
> "There is nothing called NOC existing. If you complete two years you can move. If you have not completed two years, then there are only two choices for you to move easily. 1. free zone or government company. 2. Your new salary depending on your degree...eg. if you have a bachelors or masters degree your new company should offer you Dh12k then your ban is not applicable"


The 'NOC' still exists, but yes it is not really needed anymore for the purposes you mention, it is needed/used in other cases. What you mention about the freezone / government part and also about the ban and wages needing to be 12 k in cases of degree holders is correct. I think it doesn't matter if it is a bachelors or masters degree, as long as it is an actual attested degree.


----------



## Jynxgirl (Nov 27, 2009)

My suggestion is to not take a job you are iffy about at all. Changing jobs isnt easy in the uae and even though bans can be lifted, it will become a headache and many companies just are not going to take you on after you are here with another company, because there are so many people to hire without those types of issues.


----------



## rahzaa (May 2, 2012)

The employees should be able change jobs easily so that the employers know they have to compensate their employees well or risk losing them.


----------



## saraswat (Apr 28, 2012)

rahzaa said:


> The employees should be able change jobs easily so that the employers know they have to compensate their employees well or risk losing them.


See now you are making a logical, cogent and factually proven point ... yeah ... that don't count for squat ... not how it works here for everyone ....


----------

